#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Гоенка?

## Legba

Дорогие друзья!
Подскажите темному тибетцу - Випассана господина Гоенки - это традиционная методика или авторская? Мне кажется несколько странным отказ от других религиозных обрядов на время курса медитации, отсутствие теоретической подготовки (хотя-бы на уровне 4 истин) и заявления о мультиконфессиональной доступности метода. Я чего-то недопонимаю?

----------


## Ассаджи

Здравствуйте, Legba!




> Подскажите темному тибетцу - Випассана господина Гоенки - это традиционная методика или авторская?


Эта методика была разработана У Ба Кхином на основе традиционных принципов практики, и предназначена прежде всего для ритритов мирян.

См. http://ubakhin.com/PUBLIC.html

Методики У Ба Кхина и Махаси Саядо восходят к общему источнику - бирманским учителям "випассаны", которые и начали разработку методик для мирян.

http://homepages.tesco.net/~ghoutman/chapter_09.htm

----------


## Voro

> Мне кажется несколько странным отказ от других религиозных обрядов на время курса медитации, отсутствие теоретической подготовки (хотя-бы на уровне 4 истин) и заявления о мультиконфессиональной доступности метода. Я чего-то недопонимаю?


Эта тема уже не раз обсуждалась на форуме. Отказ от обрядов - для, так сказать, чистоты эксперимента. А также, интенсивный курс оказывает весьма сильное и глубокое воздействие (был случай, когда человек был убежден, что "дело тут не чисто" и спрашивал у служащих - что за вещество они подсыпают в воду), а представляете, если такой эффект ляжет на религиозную почву? "Старые" служащие рассказывали, что бывало людей, продолжавших упорно "отбивать" религиозные практики, транспортировали домой с середины курса со слегка помутненным рассудком (по их же просьбе).

По поводу теории - в корне неверно. Проводятся ежевечерние лекции, где транслируется запись Гоенки с переводом. В лекции Гоенка, очень просто но красноречиво излагает сутты, говорит и о Четырех Благородных Истинах и Восьмеричном Пути, о важности развитии Шилы, Самадхи и Пання и т. д.

Все просто, доходчиво, с расчетом на любую категорию людей - от шахтера до академика. Эти курсы, насколько я понял, были специально разработаны для масс мирян. И в этом контексте они весьма эффективны (например в Австралии каждый 10-й человек прошел такой курс).

----------

Алексей Е (21.11.2010), Андрей Рэй (30.04.2017), Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Legba

Спасибо.
Осталось разобраться с сочетанием обучения воззрению и мультиконфессиональности. Как может христианин/индуист/мусульманин принимать 4 истины? Он либо меняет воззрение, либо не принимает Дхарму всерьез, типа это так, политзанятия, главное помедитовать. Но ведь в медитации упражняются и тиртики. Соответственно, буддиста  делает буддистом Прибежище и т.д., а не упражнение в медитации. Христианин же не может остаться христианином и принять Прибежище - с точки зрения Дхармы Иегова - типичное мирское божество. Или я чего не понимаю?

----------


## Voro

Гоенка объясняет в таком духе, что  вот она реальность, - ваши ощущения в настоящий момент; вы можете продолжать поклонятся своим богам, но будьте всегда бдительны и внимательны к своим ощущениям; мы просто наблюдаем реальность такой, какая она есть; Дхамма не религия, она универсальна.

И также стоит учесть, Гоенка - великолепный оратор. Он объяснят очень просто, ненавязчиво, логично, но и красноречиво, "заражающе" (в хорошем смысле). Каждую лекцию он очень чувственно сводит к метта - "путь все существа будут счастливы, пусть все существа освободятся". Все вместе действительно очень вдохновляет. Он манипулирует простыми общечеловеческими понятиями и ценностями так, что даже убежденному религиозному адепту не до чего докапаться.

Хотя в первый день курса все принимают Прибежище и пять обетов (8 для "старых" студентов) рецитируя на пали вслед за Гоенкой  :Smilie: 

Все что могу сказать на этот счет.

----------

PampKin Head (18.04.2009), Secundus (17.11.2010)

----------


## Mylene

> Хотя в первый день курса все принимают Прибежище и пять обетов (8 для "старых" студентов) рецитируя на пали вслед за Гоенкой 
> 
> Все что могу сказать на этот счет.



А вот какой смысл давай обет жить без спиртного до конца жизни ради 10 дней медитации?

----------


## Legba

Дорогие друзья!
Поймите, у меня нет цели выяснить, плохой Гоенка или хороший.
Нехай будет хорошим  :Smilie: .
Меня интересует простой вопрос - это традиционная Тхеравада или своего рода тхераваддинский протестантизм? Пока информация склоняет меня ко второму. Явный прозелетизм (несвойственный буддизму, как мне кажется), видеопроповеди, общечеловеческие ценности.... А сейчас во имя Господа нашего Иисуса Христа я дойду до четвертой дхьяны  :Smilie: 
Извините, если что...

----------


## Voro

> А вот какой смысл давай обет жить без спиртного до конца жизни ради 10 дней медитации?


Обеты принимаются лишь на время курса.





> Меня интересует простой вопрос - это традиционная Тхеравада или своего рода тхераваддинский протестантизм? Пока информация склоняет меня ко второму. Явный прозелетизм (несвойственный буддизму, как мне кажется), видеопроповеди, общечеловеческие ценности.... А сейчас во имя Господа нашего Иисуса Христа я дойду до четвертой дхьяны


Мирянин Гоенка был учеником мирянина У Ба Кхина, который в свою очередь обучался по методу досточтимого Леди Саядо и под руководством досточтимого Вебу Саядо. И если я правильно помню биографию первого, он и разработал ту основу - 10-и дневный курс для мирян, которой и воспользовался У Ба Кхин.

В Бирме курсы випассаны Гоенки (наряду с курсами по методу досточтимого Махаси Саядо) - вполне привычны для мирян. Людям дают 10 дней отпуска специально для посещения таких курсов. По моему это просто замечательно, учитывая тот факт, что это отличная возможность с большой пользой провести 10 (20, 35) дней вырванных из рабочих будней. Тем более, через такие курсы многие проявляют интерес к коренной традиции и идут дальше к знакомству с ней. 

Конечно очень многие аспекты традиции упрощены, что-то совсем опущено, но, предполагаю, это было сделано специально для массовости.

----------

Tong Po (18.11.2010)

----------


## Legba

Спасибо.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mylene

> Обеты принимаются лишь на время курса.


Фух.
Это правильно.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Как может христианин/индуист/мусульманин принимать 4 истины?


На 10 дней в целях чистоты эксперимента можно.




> Он либо меняет воззрение, либо не принимает Дхарму всерьез, типа это так, политзанятия, главное помедитовать. Но ведь в медитации упражняются и тиртики. Соответственно, буддиста  делает буддистом Прибежище и т.д., а не упражнение в медитации. Христианин же не может остаться христианином и принять Прибежище - с точки зрения Дхармы Иегова - типичное мирское божество. Или я чего не понимаю?


Отчасти это верно, но, я думаю, курсы медитации по Гоенке помогают каждому убедиться на личном опыте, что буддийская медитация - это мощный инструмент для снятия и профилактики эмоциональных стрессов и психологических проблем, независимо от собственно буддийских воззрений и философии. Здесь используется чисто прикладной (побочный) эффект медитации. 




> Меня интересует простой вопрос - это традиционная Тхеравада или своего рода тхераваддинский протестантизм? Пока информация склоняет меня ко второму. Явный прозелетизм (несвойственный буддизму, как мне кажется), видеопроповеди, общечеловеческие ценности.... А сейчас во имя Господа нашего Иисуса Христа я дойду до четвертой дхьяны 
> Извините, если что...


Конечно, это не решает главной задачи - достижение Освобождения, но есть вероятность, что человек заинтересуется и захочет после этого курса узнать больше о буддизме. В общем, я не вижу ничего плохого в популяризации буддийской медитации как таковой.

И кстати, Гоенка учит медитации не только мирян, но и тибетских монахов по просьбе Далай-ламы, которые видят свет уже на второй и третий день курса: http://ezotera.ariom.ru/2006/05/17/goenka.html

«Мое обращение было переведено на тибетский и оно настолько понравилось Его Святейшеству, что он пожелал встретиться со мной и поговорить о некоторых вещах.

На следующее утро в девять часов мы начали нашу беседу и в два часа тридцать минут по полудню мы все еще разговаривали - все время о технике. Он был очень счастлив, узнав, как я веду обучение. Но когда я сказал: «На второй или третий день лишь немногие видят свет», он ответил: «Нет, нет. Это, должно быть, видимость. Как может кто-то увидеть свет через три дня? На это уходят годы».

Я воскликнул: «Почтенный, своими собственными глазами я видел свет. А также его видели многие другие люди. Я бы не сказал, что это видимость. Вам следует направить нескольких лам, чтобы они на собственном опыте пережили это. И если я не прав, я исправлю свою ошибку. Я не говорю им, что они должны увидеть свет. Это просто знак, очередная веха на долгом пути, это не конечная цель».

 :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (13.03.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

2 Дмитрий.

Дискуссия велась в 2005 году.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 2 Дмитрий.
> 
> Дискуссия велась в 2005 году.


Я знаю. Просматривая материал по випассане, в свете последней дискуссии о ней, я набрел на эту тему. Как видим, буддийскую медитацию можно успешно применять с целью профилактики стресса. И хотя люди не достигают при этом Освобождения, но психотерапевтический эффект все равно присутствует. 

Это еще один аргумент за то, что одной медитации недостаточно для достижения Ниббаны. Нужно еще нечто без чего никак нельзя обойтись. Не случайно на первом месте ВБП идет саммадиттхи.  :Wink:

----------


## Tiop

> И хотя люди не достигают при этом Освобождения


И откуда ему это известно?

Похоже на линию, проводящуюся товарищем в другом треде.

Не понятно, почему знакомство с буддийской практикой отождествляется с только психотерапевтическим аспектом.



> В общем, я не вижу ничего плохого в популяризации буддийской медитации как таковой.


А почему Дима выступает как эксперт?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, изначально Гоенка пришел к У Ба Кхину, чтобы благодаря практике Випассаны избавится от жесточайшей мигрени, которая мучала его уже долгие годы. Был завернут.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011)

----------


## Zom

Что значит "завернут" ? =)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что значит "завернут" ? =)


У Ба Кхин сказал, что учить Випассане ради избавления от мигрени не будет.

----------

Дондог (22.06.2011), Нагфа (17.11.2010), Нея (17.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.04.2009)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А почему Дима выступает как эксперт?


Я не говорю, что я эксперт. Естественно, могу ошибаться. Техника медитации Гоенки достаточно интересна. Стоит, пожалуй, предостеречь неподготовленные умы от десятичасовых медитаций. Это слишком экстремально и даже опасно для психики, имхо.

----------


## Ануруддха

Випассана вполне самодостаточная практика ведущая к освобождению. Откуда делаются психотерапевтические выводы не совсем понятно. Дима, вы бы попробовали помедитировать 10-дневный ретрит и уверяю вас, что ничего подобного по столь интенсивному проникновению в суть вещей вы на своем буддийском пути не встречали и в текущем контексте не встретите. 

По словам Будды для освобождения достаточно и правильной анапана-сати.

p.s. Хотя к самому подходу Гоенки у меня есть личные комментарии и вопросы.

----------

Solano (07.05.2009), Styeba (17.11.2010)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Випассана вполне самодостаточная практика ведущая к освобождению.


Если здесь под "випассаной" имеется в виду практика осознанного дыхания, как она изложена в Анапанасати сутте - то да. Однако, одного сосредоточения на дыхании недостаточно. Монахи получают совершенно четкие указания от Будды как развивать _четыре основы осознанности_ (отслеживание тела, чувств, ума и качеств ума) и совершенствовать _семь факторов пробуждения._ Именно, совершенствование факторов пробуждения приводят к освобождению, а не дыхание как таковое. 




> Дима, вы бы попробовали помедитировать 10-дневный ретрит и уверяю вас, что ничего подобного по столь интенсивному проникновению в суть вещей вы на своем буддийском пути не встречали и в текущем контексте не встретите.


Откуда такая самонадеянность? Откуда вам знать, что я встречал и что встречу на моем буддийском пути?  :Smilie:  




> По словам Будды для освобождения достаточно и правильной анапана-сати.


Еще нужно учесть, что в Анапанасати сутте Будда объясняет этот метод не новичкам, а уже достаточно тренированным монахам, которые уже знают и имеют представление о четырех БИ и благородном пути, имеют некоторое представление к чему они стремятся и получают конкретный метод.

----------


## Ануруддха

Випассана как метод основан на Анапанасати и Сатипаттхане. Тонкий ум на основе осознанного дыхания развивает осознанность. Осознанность приводит к совершенству определенные качества ума. Развитые в полной мере эти качества ума становятся причиной, фактором пробуждения. Пробуждение является фактором освобождения.




> _Маджджхима Никая 118_
> Осознанность дыхания, когда ее развивают и постоянно практикуют, дает великолепные плоды, великолепные преимущества.
> Осознанность дыхания, когда ее развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводит к совершенству все четыре основы осознанности.
> Четыре основы осознанности, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству семь факторов пробуждения.
> Семь факторов пробуждения, когда их развивают и постоянно практикуют, приводят к совершенству ясное знание и освобождение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дорогие друзья!
> Поймите, у меня нет цели выяснить, плохой Гоенка или хороший.
> Нехай будет хорошим .
> Меня интересует простой вопрос - это традиционная Тхеравада или своего рода тхераваддинский протестантизм? Пока информация склоняет меня ко второму. Явный прозелетизм (несвойственный буддизму, как мне кажется), видеопроповеди, общечеловеческие ценности.... А сейчас во имя Господа нашего Иисуса Христа я дойду до четвертой дхьяны 
> Извините, если что...


нашел следующее:
...



> Question 4.6 Can one with only momentary concentration (kha&#245;ika sam&#224;dhi), practise mindfulness of feeling (ved&#224;n&#224;nupassan&#224; satipa&#241;¬&#241;h&#224;na) to attain supramundane states?
> 
> Answer 4.6 Here we need to define momentary concentration. What is momentary concentration? There are two types of momentary concentration:
> 
> 1.	Momentary concentration in Samatha meditation
> 2.	Momentary concentration in Vipassan&#224; meditation 
> 
> In Samatha meditation there are three types of concentration: 
> 
> ...


http://what-buddha-taught.net/Books/...g_n_Seeing.doc

----------


## Zom

Критика Гоенковской Випассаны:

http://unreadable.name/vipassana-critique-rus.html

----------


## PampKin Head

> Критика Гоенковской Випассаны:
> 
> http://unreadable.name/vipassana-critique-rus.html


многобукавниасилил... в чем суть претензий то?

----------


## Аньезка

> многобукавниасилил... в чем суть претензий то?





> Критика проводится с нескольких точек зрения. Вкратце она такова:
> 
>    1.       Медитация Випассана в том виде, как ее преподает Гоенка и назначенные им учителя представляет собой сильно выборочную и субъективную интерпретацию учений Гаутамы Сиддхартхи.
> 
>    2.       В организации, созданной Гоенкой, и ритритах, проводимых ею, очень сильны подражательные и культовые тенденции.
> 
>    3.       В самой технике есть серьёзные недостатки. Техника способна ускорить и обострить Деперсонализацию и диссоциативные расстройства (как определено в DSM-IV)
> 
>    4.       В описании и рационализации техники много теоретизирования и необоснованных утверждений.
> ...


//

----------

Ittosai (17.11.2010), PampKin Head (16.11.2010), Гьялцен (17.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да там много в чём. Есть конечно некоторые изъяны в критике, но в целом она небезосновательна. Насчёт "Медитация Випассана в том виде, как ее преподает Гоенка и назначенные им учителя представляет собой сильно выборочную и субъективную интерпретацию учений Гаутамы Сиддхартхи" - это однозначно.

----------


## Secundus

чего только не пишут о буддизме:



> ...Прежде всего Випассана -- это практика диссоциативной медитации с заявленной (промежуточной) целью сделать человека независимым наблюдателем феномена, а не вовлечённую в процесс сторону. 
> 
> ...В современной психиатрии, диссоциация расценивается, как расстройство психики. Деперсонализационное расстройство -- это специфическое заболевание в категории диссоциативных расстройств в четвёртой редакции "Диагностического и Статистического Справочника" (мирового стандарта в психиатрии).
> Пациенты с диссоциативными расстройствами испытывают эпизоды, когда они чувствуют потерю связи с самими-собой. Они могут ощущать себя и всё окружающее ненастоящим. Они могут чувствовать снижение или потерю контроля над собой. В то же время они сохраняют осознание того, что это только ощущения.
> ...
> Випассана и другие диссоциативные практики стремятся освободить тело от пути "Я", чтобы "Я" могло пребывать в бестелесной сфере счастья и покоя. Проблема страдания является насущной практически для каждого, однако, стоит заметить, что диссоциация от этого мира, может быть не единственным решением.
> ...


забавно, что випассана сводится автором исключительно к диссоциации.
еще более забавно, что автор не буддист, не буддолог и, судя по стилю и фразеологии, является ученым: психологом или врачом.
в общем, фтопку.

----------

Styeba (17.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Критика проводится с нескольких точек зрения. Вкратце она такова:
> 
>    1.       Медитация * в том виде, как ее преподает * и назначенные им учителя представляет собой сильно выборочную и субъективную интерпретацию учений Гаутамы Сиддхартхи.
> 
>    2.       В организации, созданной *, и ритритах, проводимых ею, очень сильны подражательные и культовые тенденции.
> 
>    3.       В самой технике есть серьёзные недостатки. Техника способна ускорить и обострить Деперсонализацию и диссоциативные расстройства (как определено в DSM-IV)
> 
>    4.       В описании и рационализации техники много теоретизирования и необоснованных утверждений.
> ...


Интересно, что подобную критику можно применить к абсолютно любой буддийской организации (традиции) и ее методами.

----------

Styeba (17.11.2010), Юй Кан (17.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Нельзя, потому что в отличие от Гоенки другие буддийские организации не говорят о том, что они абсолютно не-религиозны, строго научны и т.д...

----------


## Ануруддха

Об этом где-то сказано в приведенной критике?

----------


## Ануруддха

Кроме того необходимо помнить, что Випассана - это лишь медитация, техника развития ума, она не пытается заменить собой весь Благородный путь. Вопрос лишь в том насколько она эффективна и насколько ее результаты коррелируются с конечной целью - освобождением.

----------

Нея (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Об этом где-то сказано в приведенной критике?


например тут:

Поддерживаемое в ритритах употребление слова Дхамма (обозначающего некую нематериальную сущность) является достаточно сильным призывом для людей распространять этот мем. Не смотря на то, что в лекциях ритрита многократно упоминается, что слово Дхамма означает лишь законы природы и свойство реальности, на самом деле, слово Дхамма имеет вполне определённое значение в Буддистской традиции.

Випассана искусно преподносится, как истинный путь к освобождению. Все остальные практики и философии описываются, как неполные, как игры ума или как отдалённое эхо самой Випассаны.

Гоенка заявляет, прогресс на пути Випассаны чётко отмечен не уровнем равностности по отношению к ощущениям (что достаточно сложно измерить), а испытываемыми ощущениями (которые достаточно легко категоризировать). 

На самом деле, достаточно много действия включено в эту технику, несмотря на то, что она заявлена, как чисто-наблюдательная практика, благодаря которой человек может стать исключительно наблюдателем. 

Техника представляется как научная и практически-обоснованная, но при этом она содержит большой багаж идей, которые человек невольно принимает, проходя ритриты один за другим.




> Кроме того необходимо помнить, что Випассана - это лишь медитация, техника развития ума, она не пытается заменить собой весь Благородный путь.


А у меня сложилось впечатление, что судя по системе Гоенки - одной голой випассаны достаточно - что отлично показывает мотивация "постоянных гоенковцев", которая описана в этом критическом опусе. Кроме того, и сама гоенковская випассана как буддийская техника достаточно сомнительна, как опять же показывает эта критика.

P.S. Кстати небезынтересно, что когда я в одной теме вконтакте по випассане кинул ссылку на сайт theravada.ru с намёком на то, что там можно побольше узнать об Учении Будды - сообщение незамедлительно удалили. Затем я кинул сообщение без ссылки о том, что випассана без Благородного Восьмеричного Пути Будды значимого эффекта не окажет - сообщение опять-таки удалили.

----------


## PampKin Head

А у меня сложилось впечатление, что на ретритах Гоенки помимо "голой" Випассаны дня три так "голой" практики самма-самадхи.

Хотя... Может я недо"прошился" по поводу "правильных телег" о семинарах Гоенки.

----------


## Zom

> повторюсь, эта критика показывает только несоответствие представлений этого критика с випассаной Гоенки, при этом критик не является ни буддистом или ни хотя бы буддологом.


Я являюсь буддистом и во многом согласен с этой критикой.




> здесь ранее уже говорилось о том, что Гоенка на своих ретритах читает лекции о благородном пути и прочих основах учения.


Что-то по гоенковцам этого не видно. Возможно, он упоминает, что да, есть мол де, такой вот Путь, но всё это ерунда, ведь есть випассана, которая суть всего, а остальное - как он сам говорит "безжизненная оболочка". 

Ещё раз - *показательно*, как они удалили все мои сообщения на тему випассаны и буддийского учения и Благородного Восьмеричного Пути в частности. Вот так их видимо и учат.

----------


## Юй Кан

Можно ли судить о самой Тхераваде (Махаяне, Ваджраяне) по поведению её последователей в форумах?
Я бы -- не взялся, и не возьмусь. : )

----------


## Нея

> Можно ли судить о самой Тхераваде (Махаяне, Ваджраяне) по поведению её последователей в форумах?
> Я бы -- не взялся, и не возьмусь. : )


А можно судить об учении в отрыве от поведения его адептов?

----------

Zom (18.11.2010)

----------


## Нея

Или так: если учение не влияет на поведение его последователей - то напрашиваются ли какие-то выводы о самом учении?

----------


## Zom

> Можно ли судить о самой Тхераваде (Махаяне, Ваджраяне) по поведению её последователей в форумах?


Кстати, сам Гоенка не признаёт своё учение Тхеравадой. Он называет его "Чистой Випассаной", которая идёт от Будды, но была утеряна и в чистом виде была только совсем недавно переоткрыта в Бирме. 

Сильно напоминает Дхаммакаю в Тайланде. У них в точности такое же заявление - что через 500 лет подлинная Дхамма угасла, и только основатель Дхаммакаи смог вновь открыть её.

----------


## Secundus

> ...Что-то по гоенковцам этого не видно. Возможно, он упоминает, что да, есть мол де, такой вот Путь, но всё это ерунда, ведь есть випассана, которая суть всего, а остальное - как он сам говорит "безжизненная оболочка"...


смею предположить, что Гоенка полагает, что сама по себе практика уже разбудит всю аналитическо-нравственную (мудрость) часть буддийского Пути в человеке. Не зря условия ретрита очень суровы для мирского ума, видимо именно для того, чтобы выбить из-под ума все мирские основания.

Ведь 4БИ, БВП и прочие основы Учения являются лишь инструментами, теоретической базой для новичков, сами по себе они не приводят к Реализации. И в этом аспекте их можно назвать "безжизненной оболочкой",  они не представляют ценности, не меняют ум, поскольку сами по себе являются рациональными, продуктом мышления. Они отчуждены от "человека".

Но по мере развития практики (трансформации ума) эти основы становятся частью самого человека, и уже не могут быть выделены и оценены отдельно; они становятся естественным продолжением, скажем так, "человека".
А еще точнее, ум открывает их в себе как уже изначально присущие, подобно прозрачности, изначально присущей воде.

Так исчезает Учение, чтобы проявляться, реализовываться, воплощаться в каждом мгновении освобожденного существа, когда уже нет учения и не-учения, ни буддизма, ни не-буддизма, ни будд, ни не-будд.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема подчищена. Просьба высказываться по существу, без перехода на личность.

----------


## Zom

Самое главное, что сам подход Гоенки к обучению буддизму неправильный. Он берёт випассану и ставит её во главе всего - тогда как сам Будда никогда так не делал. Есть многочисленные сутты, где Будда, во-первых, говорит о том, что его учение поэтапно и постепенно, а во-вторых, достаточно ясно изложена правильная последовательность. То, что можно отнести к випассане, идёт уже в самом конце. 

Вот и получается точно такая же ситуация, как если бы детям в начальной школе вначале стали бы "вдалбливать" вышку, а не арифметику, и говорить о том, что именно это самое главное - а остальное ерунда. Не стоит удивляться потом, что у людей каша в голове и неправильное понимание предмета и в итоге неумелая практика. В Алагадуппама сутте Будда, кстати, предупреждает, что неправильное ухватывание его учения, подобно тому, как если схватить змею не за голову, а за хвост. Она развернётся, и укусит, что принесёт смерть или смертельную боль.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Самое главное, что сам подход Гоенки к обучению буддизму неправильный. Он берёт випассану и ставит её во главе всего - тогда как сам Будда никогда так не делал. Есть многочисленные сутты, где Будда, во-первых, говорит о том, что его учение поэтапно и постепенно, а во-вторых, достаточно ясно изложена правильная последовательность. То, что можно отнести к випассане, идёт уже в самом конце. 
> 
> Вот и получается точно такая же ситуация, как если бы детям в начальной школе вначале стали бы "вдалбливать" вышку, а не арифметику, и говорить о том, что именно это самое главное - а остальное ерунда. Не стоит удивляться потом, что у людей каша в голове и неправильное понимание предмета и в итоге неумелая практика. В Алагадуппама сутте Будда, кстати, предупреждает, что неправильное ухватывание его учения, подобно тому, как если схватить змею не за голову, а за хвост. Она развернётся, и укусит, что принесёт смерть или смертельную боль.


Еще раз: на семинаре Гоенки сначала 1) принимают Прибежище и берут обеты; 2) получают некий ликбез Дхаммы для человека с улицы; 3) *3 дня* (прописью: *три дня*) практикуют однонаправленное сосредоточение и лишь потом 4) переходять к ведана-Випассане. Роль всех элементов БВП в рамках ретрита раскрыта.

В чем здесь непостепенность? А то, что Випассана во главе  угла, так это ни в какой традиции не отрицается...

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010), Won Soeng (19.11.2010), Андрей Рэй (30.04.2017)

----------


## Zom

> Еще раз: на семинаре Гоенки сначала 1) принимают Прибежище и берут обеты


Да, и при всё при этом им не объясняют ни кто такой Будда, ни каковы его качества, ни что такое Сангха, ни что такое Дхамма. В итоге всё сводится по сути к голой психотехнике (собственно ради которой подавляющее количество ретритчиков и приезжает). Кроме того, Будда никогда не говорил сразу же практиковать самадхи и тем более випассану. Для этого нужно вначале качественно развить предыдущие 6 факторов Пути. И на это может потребоваться вся жизнь (прописью - вся жизнь -), а не 1 день или два или три.




> А то, что Випассана во главе угла, так это ни кв какой традиции не отрицается...


Вообще-то во главе угла сам Восьмеричный Путь - ибо сама по себе випассана, без остальных элементов, ни к чему не приведёт, хоть запрактикуйся.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, и при всё при этом им не объясняют ни кто такой Будда, ни каковы его качества, ни что такое Сангха, ни что такое Дхамма. В итоге всё сводится по сути к голой психотехнике. Кроме того, Будда никогда не говорил сразу же практиковать самадхи и тем более випассану. Для этого нужно вначале качественно развить предыдущие 6 факторов Пути. И на это может потребоваться вся жизнь, а не 1 день.


Офигеть! Это где это не объясняется, кто такой Будда/Дхамма/Сангха и каковы его качества?

Вопрос: вы сами были на этих семинарах? Или лекции Гоенки слушали/смотрели?

----------


## Zom

Если бы это правильно объяснялось, то я думаю язык бы не поворачивался говорить о том, что Дхамма - это строго научно, что прогресс в Дхамме - это испытываемые ощущения, что это всё "чисто-наблюдательно" и "не религиозно". И думаю объяснялось бы, что Дхамма в буддийском учении означает вовсе не Випассану. Будда либо говорил о Дхамме как о Благородном Восьмеричном Пути, либо - эксклюзивно - говорил так о Взаимозависимом Возникновении. И так всем сразу было бы совершенно чётко понятно, что буддизм - в первую очередь - религия, а не психотехники. И также было бы ясно, что випассана - это лишь винтик в общем механизме - а не суть всего. Очевидно, такого понимания люди не уносят с ретритов.

----------

Федор Ф (19.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если бы это правильно объяснялось, то я думаю язык бы не поворачивался говорить о том, что Дхамма - это строго научно, что прогресс в Дхамме - это испытываемые ощущения, что это всё "чисто-наблюдательно" и "не религиозно". Всем сразу было бы совершенно чётко понятно, что буддизм - в первую очередь - религия, а не психотехники. И также было бы ясно, что випассана - это лишь винтик в общем механизме - а не суть всего. Очевидно, такого понимания люди не уносят с ретритов.


1) Забавно, но *я тоже*  не считаю буддизм религией. И в этом "виноват" далеко не Гоенка. Буддизм настолько разнообразен, что может вполне обойтись для тех, кто нуждается в отсутствии фофудьи, и без алилуйских тематик. Примеры есть в тех же суттах.

2) Девадатта считал себя равным Будде, потому что знал все (с его точки зрения), что знает Будда. Будда тоже не смог объяснить своему двоюродному дяде, в чем разница между ними? Какие выводы мы сделаем из этой темы?

3) Что мешает вам лично ознакомится с тем, что Гоенка излагает на этом семинаре? Все эти 10 лекций можно найти в сети: http://www.oldtradition.org/forum/vi...c.php?pid=1977

----------

Аньезка (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Забавно, но я тоже не считаю буддизм религией


И тем не менее, все атрибуты религии в буддизме налицо - главным из которых, конечно же, является убеждённость в истинности неких объективно непроверяемых положений (камма, перерождения, сознание как нематериальная сущность, ниббана, психические силы, невидимые существа, божества, миры и т.д.). Причём мы не можем ничего отбросить из этого, не повредив Учению Будды. Опять-таки опора на священные тексты - тоже значимый религиозный признак.

----------

Kamal (06.02.2011), Федор Ф (19.11.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> И тем не менее, все атрибуты религии в буддизме налицо - главным из которых, конечно же, является убеждённость в истинности неких объективно непроверяемых положений (камма, перерождения, сознание как нематериальная сущность, ниббана, психические силы, невидимые существа, божества, миры и т.д.). Причём мы не можем ничего отбросить из этого, не повредив Учению Будды. Опять-таки опора на священные тексты - тоже значимый религиозный признак.


камма объективно наблюдаема при развитой наблюдательности
перерождения для буддизма непринципиальны
сознание очевидно НЕматериально
ниббана есть покой, это определение, что тут проверять  :Smilie: 
психические силы - это вообще что и каким боком к буддизму?
невидимые существа, божества и миры для буддизма не принципиальны
-----------
итого, "не вера, но доверие".

----------

PampKin Head (18.11.2010), Secundus (19.11.2010), Styeba (19.11.2010), Аньезка (18.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Если говорить про некую условную последовательность, то на ретритах Випассаны она присутствует в полной мере - это порождение отречение, принятие правил поведения и далее правильное намерение, правильная речь, правильные действия и т.д. Все так или иначе представляет собой Благородный восьмеричный путь. А как и в каких терминах это описывают ее последователи - это лишь философия и концепции.

----------

Echo (18.11.2010), Kamal (06.02.2011), PampKin Head (18.11.2010), Samadhi Undercover (18.11.2010), Secundus (19.11.2010), Styeba (19.11.2010), Vladiimir (20.11.2010), Won Soeng (19.11.2010), Аньезка (18.11.2010), Нагфа (19.11.2010), Ритл (18.03.2013)

----------


## Alexandre

> 1) Забавно, но *я тоже*  не считаю буддизм религией. И в этом "виноват" далеко не Гоенка. Буддизм настолько разнообразен, что может вполне обойтись для тех, кто нуждается в отсутствии фофудьи, и без алилуйских тематик. Примеры есть в тех же суттах.


Зачем тогда принимать прибежище? Да еще под его слова: "Это не религия" и без объяснений понятий дхарма и сангха. 
Вообще медитация вполне ничего, если бы не час в день Гоенки и куча писем
 потом, даже после неоднократных просьб больше ничего не слать (в итоге пришлось отправить в спам).

----------


## Алексей Е

Позвольте внести "мои пять копеек". Я не был на курсах Гоенки, не могу судить о чистоте передаваемых учений и т.д., но видел фильм Випассана в тюрьме о курсах Гоенки в индийских тюрьмах, тема с таким названием есть на БФ. Если то, о чем там рассказывается правда, не говорит ли это в пользу его курсов? Ведь люди прошедшие их кардинально, или достаточно сильно, меняются, меняется видение мира, своих поступков в нем, что позволяет им улучшить карму. С этим трудно не согласиться, мне кажется.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2010), Volkoff (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Кстати, подход к ретритам Випассаны абсолютно такой же в такой традиционно буддийской стране как Шри-Ланка. Это минимум теории и максимум практики, ретриты доступны для всех желающих, в том числе и небуддистов. И проводят их монахи на территории буддийского храма - ретритного центра. Поэтому вызывать критику может только сама техника медитации по Гоенки, но никак не его подход.

----------

Styeba (19.11.2010), Tong Po (19.11.2010), Won Soeng (19.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2010)

----------


## Echo

> перерождения для буддизма непринципиальны


Без перерождений преимущества буддизма сомнительны даже перед банальной психотерапией.



> сознание очевидно НЕматериально


А поподробнее?  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (18.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Если говорить про некую условную последовательность, то на ретритах Випассаны она присутствует в полной мере - это порождение отречение, принятие правил поведения и далее правильное намерение, правильная речь, правильные действия и т.д. Все так или иначе представляет собой Благородный восьмеричный путь.


Благородный Восьмеричный Путь на ретритах - это мелочность. Благородный Восьмеричный Путь подразумевает сам образ жизни как таковой - а не психические практики на 10 дней. И фундаментом этого Пути, как многократно повторяет сам Будда - это взращивание религиозной веры в Три Драгоценности, а также развитие, утверждение, корректировка, формирование Правильных Взглядов (куда входит весь набор буддийских догм, что я выше перечислил, и что очень правильно подмечает критическая статья). Без всего этого - все эти принятые на ретрите правила поведения - не более чем соблюдение временных неудобных условностей. Поэтому любой курс состоящий исключительно из лекционного материала, где будут подробно и правильно объяснятся основы буддизма в сто раз эффективнее и ценнее любых медитационных ретритов (разумеется с точки зрения буддизма, а не психотерапии). Вначале Правильное Понимание. Затем Правильная Жизнь. И уже только после всего этого Правильная Медитация. 

Высшую математику сдают в ВУЗе, а арифметику - в начальных классах школы.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2010), Федор Ф (19.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> камма объективно наблюдаема при развитой наблюдательности


Никогда не докажете.




> перерождения для буддизма непринципиальны


Принципиально важны.




> сознание очевидно НЕматериально


Не очевидно.




> ниббана есть покой, это определение, что тут проверять


Сидя в кресле перед теликом - это не ниббана. Как и другие виды "видимого здесь и сейчас" покоя.




> психические силы - это вообще что и каким боком к буддизму?


Простите, без оных архатство недостижимо.




> невидимые существа, божества и миры для буддизма не принципиальны


Важны. Поскольку без них мы приходим к только 2 видимым мирам - мир животных и мир людей. Перерождения (если их допускать) будут только в них, что асбурд с точки зрения буддизма.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.11.2010), Леонид Ш (19.11.2010), Федор Ф (19.11.2010)

----------


## Secundus

> …Самое главное, что сам подход Гоенки к обучению буддизму неправильный. Он берёт випассану и ставит её во главе всего - тогда как сам Будда никогда так не делал...


Буддизму не нужно обучать, буддизм это не нечто, чему можно научиться.
Последовательность в изложении существа Учения и собственно практики не является и не нуждается в строгой фиксации на века и для всех людей. Учителю виднее кого и как поправлять на Пути, потому что все люди по разному кармически обусловлены. В конце концов у каждого учителя свой стиль, к примеру Аджан Ча не разделял повседневную жизнь и випассану в умах своих учеников.




> Вот и получается точно такая же ситуация, как если бы детям в начальной школе вначале стали бы "вдалбливать" вышку, а не арифметику, и говорить о том, что именно это самое главное - а остальное ерунда.


Да, сансарные знания должны вдалбливаться постепенно: сначала арифметика, потом вышмат. Но именно потому что они внешние по отношению к человеку. 
Но Дхарма не есть сансарное и внешнее к человеку – оно есть внутренне присущее человеку. Это человек открывает в себе Дхарму, а не Дхарма – его; вот почему издавна используются такие метафоры как очищение ума до алмазоподобного состояния, успокоение грязи-омрачений в воде-уме с тем чтобы проявилась прозрачность-мудрость и т.д.




> ...Не стоит удивляться потом, что у людей каша в голове и неправильное понимание предмета и в итоге неумелая практика.


Это вы о ком говорите ? Были какие-то соцопросы участников на выходе с ретритов Гоенки ?




> ... В итоге всё сводится по сути к голой психотехнике (собственно ради которой подавляющее количество ретритчиков и приезжает).


С каких пор випассана есть «голая психотехника» ? 
а миряне, полагаю, приезжают в такие каторжные, лагерные условия на 10-12 (!) дней именно чтобы избавиться от страданий, 
а голую психотехнику они могут сами себе устроить лежа на диване перед телевизором с пивом или на море, весело проведя эти же 10-12 дней.




> Вообще-то во главе угла сам Восьмеричный Путь - ибо сама по себе випассана, без остальных элементов, ни к чему не приведёт, хоть запрактикуйся.


Во главе угла – наш ум,
восьмеричный путь есть его естественный путь, 
випассана есть его искусное средство




> ...буддизм - в первую очередь - религия, а не психотехники. И также было бы ясно, что випассана - это лишь винтик в общем механизме - а не суть всего. Очевидно, такого понимания люди не уносят с ретритов.


Если, как вы пишите в другом месте «Благородный Восьмеричный Путь подразумевает сам образ жизни как таковой», то есть если самому ежесекундно воплощать Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, Дхарму – можно ли это назвать религией ?
Если випассана ведет именно к окончательному и необратимому прозрению (освобождению) в анатту, дуккху и аниччу – можно ли назвать ее винтиком ?
Да, випассана не суть всего, но она раскрывает суть всего.




> ... любой курс состоящий исключительно из лекционного материала, где будут подробно и правильно объяснятся основы буддизма в сто раз эффективнее и ценнее любых медитационных ретритов (разумеется с точки зрения буддизма, а не психотерапии).


Это уже дело кармической обусловленности каждого (и колесниц, и школ, возникающих из этого). Кто-то нуждается сначала в теории, кто-то постигает всё сразу в практике. Другой берег равно открыт для всех чувствующих существ.




> Вначале Правильное Понимание. Затем Правильная Жизнь. И уже только после всего этого Правильная Медитация.


Это атта,
а не видеть между ними разницы – это анатта.

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, по поводу нечеловеческих существ и веры в них... А зачем верить в их существание или несуществование?
...
Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.

Могу продолжить: существуют или не существуют нечеловеческие существа... есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение...
...

Для сравнения: http://j.mp/cp6y28



> *Практический атеизм*
> 
> Следуя практическому, или прагматичному атеизму, также известному как апатеизм, *люди живут, не придавая значения наличию или отсутствию богов, и объясняют явления природы без помощи потусторонних сил*. При этом существование богов не отрицается и не утверждается, но может быть признано необязательным или бесполезным. Согласно этой точке зрения, боги не придают жизни смысл и не влияют на повседневную жизнь.[42] Вид практического атеизма, влияющий на научное сообщество, — методологический натурализм, «молчаливое включение философского натурализма в научный метод». При этом принимать философский натурализм или верить в него не обязательно.[43]
> 
> Существуют различные виды практического атеизма:
> 
> Отсутствие религиозной мотивации — вера или неверие в богов не влияет на мораль и на поведение человека.Намеренное игнорирование религиозных вопросов в теории и на практике.Безразличие — отсутствие какого-либо интереса к религиозным вопросам.Незнание — незнакомство с представлениями о сверхъестественном.[44]

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> И фундаментом этого Пути, как многократно повторяет сам Будда - это взращивание *религиозной* веры в Три Драгоценности...


Ссылку бы на сутру.

----------


## Fuerth

> Благородный Восьмеричный Путь на ретритах - это мелочность.[/COLOR]


 А Вам надо всё, сразу и в полном объеме в 10 дней вместить?

Zom, Вы бы отсидели лучше эти 10 дней лично. А то уже такое ощущение возникае, что у Вас что-то личное с этими курсами...
Кстати, наш Аджан Чаттамало их посетил (как я понимаю, уже будучи Аджаном). И ничего, молниями не бросается в сторону Гоенки. Правда и не хвалит.
А тот человек, про которого я расказывал ранее и который прошел огромное количество этих курсов, уже в течение года практикует в глухом монастыре в Таиланде, готовясь стать монахом. Приезжал за визой и я общался с ним - говорит, что нисколько не жалеет что получил тот медитативный опыт у Гоенки.

----------

Kamal (06.02.2011), Won Soeng (19.11.2010), Андрей Рэй (30.04.2017), Нагфа (19.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> А тот человек, про которого я расказывал ранее и который прошел огромное количество этих курсов, уже в течение года практикует в глухом монастыре в Таиланде, готовясь стать монахом. Приезжал за визой и я общался с ним - говорит, что нисколько не жалеет что получил тот медитативный опыт у Гоенки.


Мое скромное мнение таково, что если эти курсы помогают людям - это хорошо. Если приводят кого-то так или иначе к правильным воззрениям, следованию БВП - это хорошо. Такие случаи есть. и это хорошо. Кто выбирает только медитацию и _сознательно_ не желает идти БВП - это его путь, его воля.  одни  осваивают  випассану  без буддизма, другие  буддизм без випассаны. Первые могут и не подозревать о существовании/сути буддизма, и вряд ли это принесет вред, а вторые зная о випассане, и сознательно отказываясь, сознательно не продвигаются вперед в совершенствовании.  
короче говоря у каждого человека, познакомившего с этими курсами есть выбор, и это его право.

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010), Ритл (18.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2010)

----------


## Fuerth

> Мое скромное мнение таково, что если эти курсы помогают людям - это хорошо. Если приводят кого-то так или иначе к правильным воззрениям, следованию БВП - это хорошо.


Я разделяю Ваше мнение.

Кроме того, следует отметить что те, кто не желает следовать БВП есть и в самом буддизме - люди приходят во вполне себе традиционные заведения, но ищут там совсем другого. Но это же не значит, что буддийские монастыри и центры - ерунда полная. Каждый находит то, что хочет найти.
Гоенка конечно не традиционный и полный буддизм, но близко к тому. Кто заинтересовался им - наш человек, стоит в полушаге...

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> во-первых, из ваших слов получается, что эти 10 дней человек как бы и не живет. 10 дней - это тоже жизнь.


Да, может быть и так, что эти 10 дней лучше в жизни такого человека, чем другие. Но без правильного понимания и мотивации это толку не даст. Прочем это касается не только гоенковских ретритов, а вообще любых "ретритов".




> во-вторых, давайте вспомним, что тот же Будда всем поголовно наставлений в стиле "а ну, давай, начинай взращивать религиозную веру в Три Драгоценности" не давал (это у вас такое российскостарцевадинское толкование). Довод в пользу тезиса: история с получившим наставления по практике и в тот же день убитым коровой...


В целом - давал. Да, не спорю, были отдельные индивиуумы, типа Бахии. Но прошу также ознакомиться с эксклюзивностью его случая:




> В буддийских кругах этот эпизод хорошо известен, поскольку, как кажется, он говорит о том, что достичь просветления очень легко. Складывается впечатление, что вам не нужно быть монахом, вы можете быть скупым и не давать подаяний, не нужны никакие церемонии, вроде принятия прибежища, не нужны обеты, и даже можно не медитировать! Какое облегчение - для некоторых! Всё что нужно - это быть умным, а каждый уверен в том, что он именно таков (вы ведь тоже считаете себя умным, не так ли?). Поэтому наставление Бахии привлекательно и пользуется популярностью. 
> 
> И тут Бахия стал полностью Пробуждённым. Звучит легко, не правда ли? Вы только что услышали то же самое наставление. Вы достигли Полного Просветления? Нет! А почему нет?
> Как водится, записанная в сутте история этим не ограничивается. В суттах часто приводятся лишь самые яркие фрагменты длинного эпизода. К счастью, история целиком сохранилась в Ападане (описаниях прошлых жизней архатов), а также в канонических комментариях. 
> В прошлой жизни Бахия был монахом под учительством Будды Кассапы.
> 
> Читать:
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture..._bahiya-sv.htm


Поэтому такие случаи - это из ряда вон выходящие. А в целом, если удосужиться взглянуть на общий путь - стандартный для всех-и-каждого (а, разумеется, не для эксклюзивных индивидуумов "с высшими способностями" - к которым, кстати, многие современные буддисты себя отностят ,) - то выяснится, что взращивание веры в Три Драгоценности - это обязательная и базовая практика. Разумеется, как вы дальше указали, это не слепая вера в том смысле что полностью непроверяма - но в каких-то аспектах и НЕ проверяема. Например вплоть до Ниббаны вы никогда можете так и не узнать прямым познанием способности Будды, механизм работы каммы. Возможно даже не узнаете прошлых жизней. Но верить в это всё равно нужно, ибо в долгосрочной перспективе мотивация к практике ниспадает, а затем может и вовсе улетучиться. 

Опять-таки по поводу Калама сутты, которую часто приводят, для того, что мол де, вера-то и не нужна. История в сутте такова, что миряне одной деревни впадают в скепсис из-за того, что куча учителей развелось, и все говорят что-то своё. И тогда Будда им объясняет, что вера должна быть основательной, а не безосновательной. Он говорит, посмотрите хотя бы до какой-то степени, что эти или те доктрины неправильны, а эти правильны, и выбирайте соответствующую доктрину. Но в этой сутте Будда нигде не говорит, что можно вообще целиком и полностью обойтись без веры в буддийские догматы, такие как ниббана, перерождения, камма, множественность миров, совершенство будд и так далее и тому подобное. Эта вера должна взращиваться - хоть и не безосновательно, а с основаниями (т.е. хотя бы тем, что проверяется здесь-и-сейчас).

Кстати - есть сутта, где даже Сарипутта перед уходом в ниббану произнёс хвалу Будде насчёт его качеств. А Будда его упрекнул в том, что тот не знает этих качеств, и на основании чего же он так говорит. Тот отвечает, что на основании, скажем так, косвенных улик. Так что даже у некоторых архатов всё ещё есть вера в некоторые буддийские принципы, такие как совершенство будд.

Чтобы голословным не быть (да и Модератор попросил), привожу пару ссылок на сутты, где описывается Путь целиком в стандартном его варианте, и подчёркивается важность развития веры в самом начале пути. В Дигха никае есть целый ряд таких сутт. Например Сонананда сутта:

Блаженный сказал так: «Вот, брахман, в мир приходит Татхагата – архат, всецело просветленный, наделенный знанием и добродетелью, счастливый, знаток мира, несравненный вожатый людей, нуждающихся в узде, учитель богов и людей, Будда, Блаженный. Он возглашает об этом мироздании с мирами богов, Мары, Брахмы, с миром отшельников и брахманов, с богами и людьми, познав и увидев их собственными глазами. Он проповедует истину – превосходную в начале, превосходную в середине, превосходную в конце, – в ее духе и букве, наставляет в единственно совершенном, чистом целомудрии.
Эту истину слышит домохозяин, или сын домохозяина, или вновь родившийся в каком-либо другом семействе. Слыша эту истину, он обретает *веру* в Татхагату. *И наделенный этой обретенной им верой*, он размышляет

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...-sirkin.htm#p6


Или вот например в Чанки сутте, МН 95, говорится, что всё в итоге опирается на веру, и это самое полезное качество для того, чтобы человек хотя бы вообще постоянно слушал и изучал Дхамму.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...095x.than.html

В Маханама сутте мирянину Маханаме даётся набор практик, среди которых первыми тремя по счёту идут практики взращивания веры:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....013.than.html

В Гилана сутте анагамин-мирянин перед смертью даёт наставление по практике своим родственникам. И что это за наставления? Это опять-таки призыв взращивать веру в Три Драгоценности: "Вот как вы должны тренировать себя: "Мы будем наделены верой (саддха) в Будду - В самом деле он Благословенный, Архат [и т.д.]"

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.than.html

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, по поводу нечеловеческих существ и веры в них... А зачем верить в их существание или несуществование?


Затем, что если вы не верите (т.е. считаете что это всё фигня), то, например, такая ужасающая часть сансары как нижние миры для вас не существует. Как я выше сказал, по сути тогда остаются только 2 мира для перерождения (если вы оставляете при этом веру в перерождения вообще) - людей и мир животных. В принципе не такие уж и напряжные миры, чтоб раз и навсегда покидать сансару. Да, иногда неприятные, но потерпеть можно. А весь ужас сансары заключается как раз в адах - где обитает громадное число существ и они громадное количество времени испытывают страдания несоизмеримые с человеческими.

----------

Федор Ф (19.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А Вам надо всё, сразу и в полном объеме в 10 дней вместить?
> 
> Zom, Вы бы отсидели лучше эти 10 дней лично.


Отсиживал и 10 и больше, спасибо за советы, знаю что такое интенсивная медитация. А насчёт полного объёма - нет, я не за полный объём, а за *правильное расставление акцентов* - вот и всё.

----------

Fuerth (19.11.2010)

----------


## Fuerth

> Отсиживал и 10 и больше


Я имел ввиду - у Гоенки.




> А насчёт полного объёма - нет, я не за полный объём, а за *правильное расставление акцентов* - вот и всё.


 *Я тоже*. Но лучше так, как у Гоенки, чем никак.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010), Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Я тоже. Но лучше так, как у Гоенки, чем никак.


Не знаю - вопрос спорный. В том что вы выше написали - да, такое может иметь место. Но может иметь место и полностью обратное, когда люди начинают создавать "свой гоенковский буддизм, который единственный правильный и чудесным образом был недавно переоткрыт в Бирме, а до этого был везде и тотально утерян (а все поколения тхеравадинов за 2000 лет "исполняли лишь пустую оболочку")".

----------


## Fuerth

> Но может иметь место и полностью обратное, когда люди начинают создавать "свой гоенковский буддизм, который единственный правильный и чудесным образом был недавно переоткрыт в Бирме, а до этого был везде и тотально утерян (а все поколения тхеравадинов за 2000 лет "исполняли лишь пустую оболочку")".


 Да, возможно такое. Но в традиционном буддизме разве нет этой опасности? Откуда взялась Дхаммакая в Таиланде?

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010), Won Soeng (19.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да, согласен, такая опасность есть и в традиционном буддизме. Но ведь я не говорю о том, что всем немедля надо забросить гоенку и практиковать традиционный буддизм. Я говорю о том, что нужно правильно подходить к практике Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. И такой правильный подход описывается в различных суттах. ТО есть по сути всё из-за того, что люди попросту не знают того, о чём говорил сам Будда.

А касаемо традиционного буддизма - даже вот забавно, буквально на днях, наш новый российский монах - Бханте Киттисаро - рассказал о монашеском ретрите. Семь дней практики, а потом поход по опасным джунглям, с корягами, болотами по пояс и даже чуть не по горло, змеями и колючками, на что и пожаловался. А ведь только недавно я переводил Саббасава сутту (в своей версии перевода) и там объясняется, что монах с правильным памятованием избегает всех этих вещей, и это один из методов устранения загрязнений. Вот показательно насколько там хорошо знают Канон.

Я вообще за то, чтобы русские буддисты изучали и читали сутты, то есть первоисточник - вот к чему я всё время склоняю, если кто-то ещё не понял. Когда сутты будут в полном объёме и тщательно изучены, многочисленные споры прекратятся сами собой. Есть даже и сутта где сам Будда говорит о том, что ссоры среди монахов возникают тогда - когда они необученные (в смысле не знают доктрины!).

СН 35.2.9:

Среди тех, кто не знает моего Учения, изложенного аналитически, путём задаваемых вопросов и получаемых ответов.... - можно ожидать вражды, возникновения ссор и противоречий, возникновения словесных споров и выбора спорящей стороны. Среди тех, кто знает моё Учение, изложенное аналитически, путём задаваемых вопросов и получаемых ответов.... - можно ожидать единения, возрадования, и без противоречий они будут соединены вместе как вода и молоко и будут смотреть друг на друга с приязнью.

http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...tavaggo-e.html

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010), Федор Ф (19.11.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Без перерождений преимущества буддизма сомнительны даже перед банальной психотерапией.


А так же перед кулинарией, медициной, сопроматом, и высшей математикой. Это вообще разные области. Увы не много кто это понимает.




> А поподробнее?


Что подробнее? Покажите пальцем на сознание, если у вас оно материально.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Никогда не докажете.


Чего тут доказывать. У каждого следствия есть причина.




> Принципиально важны.


вообще по барабану.




> Не очевидно.


очевидно. 
прикольная у нас дискуссия?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Сидя в кресле перед теликом - это не ниббана.


в кресле перед теликом и не покой.




> Простите, без оных архатство недостижимо.


вы путаете причину и следствия




> Важны. Поскольку без них мы приходим к только 2 видимым мирам - мир животных и мир людей. Перерождения (если их допускать) будут только в них, что асбурд с точки зрения буддизма.


абсурд - считать страх неудачных перерождений единственной или хотя бы принципиальной мотивацией для буддийского учения.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Чтобы голословным не быть (да и Модератор попросил), привожу пару ссылок на сутты, где описывается Путь целиком в стандартном его варианте, и подчёркивается важность развития веры в самом начале пути. В Дигха никае есть целый ряд таких сутт. Например Сонананда сутта:
> 
> Блаженный сказал так: «Вот, брахман, в мир приходит Татхагата – архат, всецело просветленный, наделенный знанием и добродетелью, счастливый, знаток мира, несравненный вожатый людей, нуждающихся в узде, учитель богов и людей, Будда, Блаженный. Он возглашает об этом мироздании с мирами богов, Мары, Брахмы, с миром отшельников и брахманов, с богами и людьми, познав и увидев их собственными глазами. Он проповедует истину – превосходную в начале, превосходную в середине, превосходную в конце, – в ее духе и букве, наставляет в единственно совершенном, чистом целомудрии.
> Эту истину слышит домохозяин, или сын домохозяина, или вновь родившийся в каком-либо другом семействе. Слыша эту истину, он обретает *веру* в Татхагату. *И наделенный этой обретенной им верой*, он размышляет


Zom, не проходит ваша цитата в подтверждение ваших же слов: "_И фундаментом этого Пути, как многократно повторяет сам Будда - это взращивание религиозной веры в Три Драгоценности..._". Во-первых, нет здесь ничего ни про *религиозную* веру, ни про Три Драгоценности. Наставление при этом дается не буддисту (а мы говорим о буддийском Пути), а домохозяину, который размышляет об истинности слов Татхагаты и в конечно итоге доверяет их истинности. 

Т.е. просто что-то найти в сутрах про веру и говорить о том, что это де подтверждает тезис - несерьезно.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (19.11.2010), Юй Кан (19.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

Zom, Вы приводите ссылку, про веру, где человек наделенный верой размышляет.
насколько я знаю, в переводе данного слова с пали (saddha), подчеркивается что это доверие. Доверие, основанное на том, что ты не вот так должен должен взять и поверить, а можешь сомневаться, проверять слова Татхагаты и поняв, что это - истинно, доверять, быть на собственном опыте уверенном в словах Татхагаты. Я не встречала, чтобы где-то говорилось "сначала вы должны уверовать в меня, а потом уже все остальное"
Так же например есть история, когда Будда имел разговор с народом (забыла как их название), которые спрашивали Будду вот ходит один говорит одно, приходит другой отшельник - говорит другое. Кому же нам верить? Будда не говорил им о взращивании религ. веры, а сказал что они могут на своем опыте понять где истина, а где нет. 
Например Валпола Рахула пишет (и не он один), что учение основано на - ehipassika - позволение прийти и увидеть, и уже на этом основании поверить. Так же из его книги: 


> "Бессмысленно говорить, что не следует сомневаться и следует верить. Просто сказать "я верю" -не значит что вы действительно понимаете и видите. Заставить себя поверить и принять что то без понимания - это политическое, но не духовное или интеллектуальное действие"





> И фундаментом этого Пути, как многократно повторяет сам Будда - это взращивание религиозной веры


То есть сначала вера, потом БВП. Вера во что?

----------


## Аминадав

Знаете, чем закончили четверо серьезных практикующих випассану по Гоенке из Восточной Европы (Украины и России)?

Они стали монахами-тхеравадинами в монастыре На Уяна на Шри Ланке, практикуют по системе Па Аук.

Ну а что я думаю о системе Гоенки, - это очень урезанный вариант тхеравадинской буддийской практики, который подается как панацея, но ей не является. Вот и получается, что те, кто углубляются в эту практику, сталкиваются с органичениями, которые заставляют искать более гибкие варианты.

Но, тем не менее, мне кажется, что гоенковская випассана в целом полезна, она развивает умелые качества.

----------

Fuerth (19.11.2010), Vladiimir (20.11.2010), Андрей Рэй (30.04.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Простите, без оных архатство недостижимо.


Это не менее оригинальный буддизм, чем у Гоенки. Все араханты владеют сверхзнанием о прекращении влечений; но только немногие из них согласно ПК владели двумя другими видами сверхзнания и сверхспособностями.

Путь через развитие всех способностей описывается, но описывается и не только он.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, не проходит ваша цитата в подтверждение ваших же слов: "И фундаментом этого Пути, как многократно повторяет сам Будда - это взращивание религиозной веры в Три Драгоценности...". Во-первых, нет здесь ничего ни про религиозную веру, ни про Три Драгоценности. Наставление при этом дается не буддисту (а мы говорим о буддийском Пути), а домохозяину, который размышляет об истинности слов Татхагаты и в конечно итоге доверяет их истинности.


Как не подходит, если подходит? И не одна цитата, а целых четыре. При надобности ещё могу нарыть. Фундаментом является - ибо, как поясняется в одной из этих цитат - без веры человек даже слушать Дхамму не будет.




> Во-первых, нет здесь ничего ни про религиозную веру, ни про Три Драгоценности.


Да, здесь сказано про одну драгоценность - про Будду и его сверхчеловеческие способности будды. В других суттах вариант расширен - и говорится о Трёх Драгоценностях. То что вера религиозная - это однозначно, потому что это вера в непроверяемое (способности будд), а также в запредельное (не видимое здесь-и-сейчас). Более того, всё это объективно не доказуемо. Это я называю религиозной верой.




> насколько я знаю, в переводе данного слова с пали (saddha), подчеркивается что это доверие. Доверие, основанное на том, что ты не вот так должен должен взять и поверить, а можешь сомневаться, проверять слова Татхагаты и поняв, что это - истинно, доверять, быть на собственном опыте уверенном в словах Татхагаты.


Да, это не на 100% слепая вера, т.е. тотально непроверяемая, но всё-таки именно вера. Многие важнейшие элементы буддизма - сами его основы - приходится брать на веру. Пока не просветлеете. Кроме того, некоторые аспекты - если вы не получите сиддх - так и останутся предметом веры, и не будут подтверждены прямым знанием даже при достижении полного просветления. Опять-таки всеведение будды вы можете узнать исключительно в случае если сами станете самма-самбуддой и никак иначе.




> Это не менее оригинальный буддизм, чем у Гоенки. Все араханты владеют сверхзнанием о прекращении влечений; но только немногие из них согласно ПК владели двумя другими видами сверхзнания и сверхспособностями.


Это я и имел в виду. Как минимум у архата есть одна психическая сверхспособность - асаваккхайя - знание как окончательно уничтожить загрязнения ума.
(http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...ral_powers.htm)

Плюс архаты владеют всеми 4 джханами. Об этом есть в сутте, рассказывающей о том, как определить архата. 
(http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...isodhana-e.htm)

----------


## Zom

> То есть сначала вера, потом БВП. Вера во что?


Вера в то, что Будда самый совершенный и непревзойдённый учитель, который не может ошибаться в принципе, обладает совершенным знанием и видением будд и т.д. - и нет ему равного среди всех учителей в мире. Далее что Дхамма Будды - это совершенное учение, непревзойдённое, идеальное в начале пути, в середине, в конце, и нет другого иного способа к Освобождению - полному устранению страданий, уничтожению перерождений. Ну и что Сангха - это те, кто достиг определённых этапов на этом совершенном и идеальном пути, что они практикуют самым лучшим путём, являются лучшими из всех "духовных практиков", являются совершенным и непревзойдённым полем для заслуг. 

Вот когда такая вера есть, вы начинаете практиковать Путь. А если эта вера развита до такой степени, что она непоколебима и совершенна - то вы Вступаете на Путь (становитесь сотапанной), и уже не можете с него свернуть. Просветление гарантировано в течение максимум 7 жизней.

----------

Алексей Е (20.11.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Это я и имел в виду. Как минимум у архата есть одна психическая сверхспособность - асаваккхайя - знание как окончательно уничтожить загрязнения ума.
> (http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...ral_powers.htm)
> 
> Плюс архаты владеют всеми 4 джханами. Об этом есть в сутте, рассказывающей о том, как определить архата. 
> (http://www.buddhanet.net/budsas/ebud...isodhana-e.htm)


О, мы согласны  :Smilie:  Я подумал, что если о "психических силах" речь идет во множественном числе, то это не только "знание прекращения влечений".

ПС Английское "psyсhic powers" соответствует русским "сверхспособностям" или "экстрасенсорным сособностям", как по мне.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Они стали монахами-тхеравадинами в монастыре На Уяна на Шри Ланке, практикуют по системе Па Аук.


Это ещё ни о чём не говорит -) Посмотрим через 10 лет, останется ли хоть один из них в монахах.




> О, мы согласны  Я подумал, что если о "психических силах" речь идет во множественном числе, то это не только "знание прекращения влечений".


Вообще помимо этой сверхспособности я имел в виду ещё и джханы. Это тоже можно назвать психическими силами, ибо это само по себе мощное состояние ума, хоть и не относится к списку 6 психических сил как способностей. Чай, "уттари манусса дхамма".

----------


## Аминадав

> Это ещё ни о чём не говорит -) Посмотрим через 10 лет, останется ли хоть один из них в монахах.


Разве не цинично так о монахах говорить?

Да и, по-моему, не суть важно, кто останется монахом, а кто нет: важно, что бывшие серьезные гоенковцы находят себя в более гибких вариантах тхеравады, и получают от этого пользу.




> Вообще помимо этой сверхспособности я имел в виду ещё и джханы. Это тоже можно назвать психическими силами, ибо это само по себе мощное состояние ума, хоть и не относится к списку 6 психических сил как способностей. Чай, "уттари манусса дхамма".


Я что хотел сказать, "психические силы" - неправильный перевод, калька с английского. В английском это устоявшийся термин для того, что у нас называют экстрасенсорными/паранормальными способностями или сверхспособностями (англ. psyсhic - рус. экстрасенс).

Кстати, если переводить с пали, а не с английского, abhi&#241;&#241;ā - это "сверзнания".

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Разве не цинично так о монахах говорить?


Я не о конкретных личностях говорю, а об актуальности намерения. Оно может быть поверхностным или вообще неправильным, поэтому сам по себе факт того, что человек стал монахом в результате того-то или того-то - это ещё ни о чём не говорит. Время покажет.




> важно, что бывшие серьезные гоенковцы находят себя в более гибких вариантах тхеравады, и получают от этого пользу.


Да, это хорошо, с этим не спорю.




> Я что хотел сказать, "психические силы" - неправильный перевод, калька с английского. В английском это устоявшийся термин для того, что у нас называют экстрасенсорными/паранормальными способностями или сверхспособностями (англ. psyсhic - рус. экстрасенс).


В целом я обычно так и перевожу. Но, ещё раз, здесь в данном контексте я хотел подчеркнуть мощь сознания, его необыденность, наряду со "сверхзнаниями", поэтому и употребил такое выражение.

----------


## Федор Ф

Господа, простите меня за невежество, я впервые слышу об этой практике и многого не понимаю, но я знаю одно:  Буддизм – духовный путь. Для любого рода практик необходима  нравственная, духовная основа, которую за десять дней и даже лет не обрести. Использование же духовного пути лишь в психотерапевтических или иных (не духовных) целях - по меньшей мере легкомысленно, а по большому счету – кощунственно.

----------


## Zom

> Использование же духовного пути лишь в психотерапевтических или иных (не духовных) целях - по меньшей мере легкомысленно, а по большому счету – кощунственно.


Это в целом стандартный европейский подход - ничего нового и ничего удивительного ,) В подавляющем большинстве люди идут "за чудесными переживаниями" и т.д. и т.п. Очень мало кто реально практикует с целью устранить свои негативные качества и тенденции. А даже если и так, то все ищут "чтоб побыстрее, да поэффективнее". В этом плане у азиатов можно поучиться - у них подход в целом совершенно иной - и заключается по большей части в развитии основ - слушать самые простые лекции, давать много-много даны (т.е. практики щедрости). Причём практикуют они это реально долго. Бывает, что с юных лет и до самой старости. Канонический образец для подражания - Анатхапиндика.

----------

Нея (20.11.2010), Федор Ф (19.11.2010)

----------


## Федор Ф

[QUOTE=Zom;371170]Это в целом стандартный европейский подход - ничего нового и ничего удивительного ,) В подавляющем большинстве люди идут "за чудесными переживаниями" и т.д. и т.п. Очень мало кто реально практикует с целью устранить свои негативные качества и тенденции. А даже если и так, то все ищут "чтоб побыстрее, да поэффективнее". 


Куда мы катимся!

----------


## Нагфа

> Я не о конкретных личностях говорю, а об актуальности намерения. Оно может быть поверхностным или вообще неправильным, поэтому сам по себе факт того, что человек стал монахом в результате того-то или того-то - это ещё ни о чём не говорит. Время покажет.


Zom,  есть те, кто уходят в монахи чтобы например не работать, от трудных жизненных условий, от фанатизма, от того, что хочется выразить некий протест и тому подобное. Тех кто сейчас уходит с искренне чистыми намерениями крайне мало. 
Но когда человек монах изволь выражать ему уважение, так или иначе он часть сангхи. Ему дали посвящение, и как долго он продержится дело его личное, и может быть еще его учителя.   Есть те, кто уходят за чудесными переживанями, но в процессе многое переосмысливают, преображаются. И не дано нам знать что там у него внутри, и вот так бросаться суждением о том сколько он там продержится.
п.с. просто я удивлена Вашим высказыванием, относится ли оно к конкретным людям, актуальности или еще чему. И на мой взгляд, это неуважение сангхи.

----------

Kamal (06.02.2011), Raudex (21.11.2010), Styeba (21.11.2010), Volkoff (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Я же сказал - ничего личного. Если кто-то стал монахом, то это не накладывает табу на его обсуждения. Если вы не знаете - подавляющее количество правил Винаи было установлено Буддой, когда мирянам не нравилось то или иное поведение монахов, и они на них доносили. И Будда в этом случае утверждал очередные запрещающие для монахов правила.

----------


## Echo

> А так же перед кулинарией, медициной, сопроматом, и высшей математикой. Это вообще разные области. Увы не много кто это понимает.


Психотерапию и буддизм роднит проблема избавления от страданий.
Если перерождений не существует, то крайне не рационально заниматься устранением каких-то там всепроникающих дукх, равно как и заботиться о какой-то там карме. Да и нет особой нужды устранять страдание вразинавсихда, достаточно избавиться от симптоматики. Можно выбрать эффективную стратегию избегания, заниматься укреплением самооценки и развивать позитивный взгляд на вещи.




> Что подробнее? Покажите пальцем на сознание, если у вас оно материально.


Оно у меня опирается на материю и без нее не существует. Альтернативный вариант вовсе не очевиден.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...nara.html#fn-4 забавный комментарий по части saddha,




> Saddha is not blind faith. It is confidence based on knowledge.


... "уверенность, основанная на знании" С учетом того, что знать достоверно о особых качествах Будды невозможно, то звучит как то весело.

причем в словарике терминов есть оба варианта
...

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## До

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...nara.html#fn-4 забавный комментарий по части saddha,
> 
> _4. Saddha is not blind faith. It is confidence based on knowledge._
> 
> ... "уверенность, основанная на знании" С учетом того, что знать достоверно о особых качествах Будды невозможно, то звучит как то весело.


"_Знаю, что Исус пообещал спасение и поэтому верю_."

----------

Zom (20.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> В этом плане у азиатов можно поучиться - у них подход в целом совершенно иной - и заключается по большей части в развитии основ - слушать самые простые лекции, давать много-много даны (т.е. практики щедрости). Причём практикуют они это реально долго.


Это называется бытовой буддизм, к реальному буддизму имеет отдаленное отношение. Это примерно как долго и тщательно изучать инструкцию к лекарству но так и не использовать само лекарство по назначению. 

Несколько раз слышал от буддийских учителей, что европейцы как искренне интересуются буддизмом и стараются постичь его полностью. Возможно европейцам порой мешает идеология получения быстрого результата за короткое время, но тот кто через это прошел дальше идет вполне Благородным путем.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> "_Знаю, что Исус пообещал спасение и поэтому верю_."


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/glossary.html
...
*saddha [saddhaa]*:
*Conviction*, faith. A confidence in the Buddha that gives one the willingness to put his teachings into practice. Conviction becomes unshakeable upon the attainment of stream-entry (see sotapanna).

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Это называется бытовой буддизм, к реальному буддизму имеет отдаленное отношение. Это примерно как долго и тщательно изучать инструкцию к лекарству но так и не использовать само лекарство по назначению.


Я бы так не сказал. Ведь в суттах есть вполне приземлённая Дхамма, которая даётся Буддой мирянам - и всё это часть Благородного Восьмеричного Пути (Правильные действия, Правильный Образ Жизни, Правильная Речь). И Будда не говорит - мол, не развивайте всё это, а практикуйте випассану. До медитации все эти факторы должны быть развиты в совершенстве. Поэтому не удивительно, что так мало людей достигает архатства. И это не потому, что мало практикуют медитацию, а потому что не выполняют предварительные практики. 

Есть сутты, где Будда говорит, что не нужно прилагать усилий к сосредоточению. Оно само появляется у того, кто счастлив. И не нужно прилагать усилий к достижению счастья. Оно само появляется у того, кто умиротворён. И не нужно прилагать к этому сил, потому что это есть у того, кто восторожен, а восторг естественным образом появляется у того, кто имеет радость. А радость естественным образом появляется у того, кто наделён верой. 

И далее Будда приводит сравнение с потоком воды, текущим с гор - подобно тому как он постепенно заполняет все расселины, овраги, горные озёра, он продолжает течь вниз, и в итоге, когда поток переполняет полноводные реки, они вливаются в океан. Вот такова аналогия развития Пути. Нельзя "перескочить" сразу к последним стадиям. 

Поэтому азиаты делают очень правильно - тратят действительно много времени и усилий на предварительные этапы. А потом - может в следующей жизни - а может и под конец этой - не стоит удивляться, что вдруг внезапно кто-то из них стал архатом, пройдя медитационных 1-2 ретрита (ведь в Сатипаттхана сутте Будда упоминает об этой возможности - на что многие европейцы как раз и ведутся).

С другой стороны - я и не отрицаю того, что да, среди азиатов очень много тех, кого высшие стадии Пути не интересуют, возможно из-за слабого интереса или более глубокого понимания. Если бы такой интерес был, вероятно достигших в Азии было бы в тыщщи раз больше. Но всё равно правильность подхода в том, что то, что нужно делать в начале, делается в начале. А у европейцев не так - они делают в конце то, что нужно делать в начале. Пытаются изучать в 3 классе школы высшую математику. Это, кстати, подчёркивал Аджан Чаа - у которого был гигантский опыт работы с западными монахами.




> Несколько раз слышал от буддийских учителей, что европейцы как искренне интересуются буддизмом и стараются постичь его полностью. Возможно европейцам порой мешает идеология получения быстрого результата за короткое время, но тот кто через это прошел дальше идет вполне Благородным путем.


Да, есть и такие, но в общем числе их очень мало. Эту тему уже затрагивали - о том что в европейских странах большинство храмов и центров содержится на деньги азиатов. Мало кто из европейцев оказывает тут серьёзную большую помощь. Например, когда я посмотрел фотки открытия многомиллионного ретритного центра в Австралии у Аджана Брама - то меня поразило, что на фотках европейцы - это монахи. А все миряне - на чьи деньги и построено - ланкийцы и тайцы. Вот всё это очень показательно - пока что европейцы в буддизме только "берут" а не "отдают". А это говорит о принципиально неправильном подходе. Почему нужно в совершенстве развить дану? Это важно для того, чтобы научиться отпускать внешний мир. Отбросить привязанность к внешнему материальному миру - вот почему это важно. Мало кто готов (если конечно есть таковая возможность в принципе) отдать действительно много денег или много собственных сил на развитие буддизма, на поддержание монахов, на создание монастырей и храмов. И при таком подходе как можно ожидать отбрасывания привязанности к внутреннему миру, если ещё очень так сильна привязанность к внешнему? А ко внутреннему миру люди уж всяко сильнее привязаны, чем к внешнему.

----------

Федор Ф (20.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

В сутрах Будда дает, как правило, мирянам наставления о нравственности. Благородный восьмеричный путь в полном объеме - это уже путь отшельника.

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## До

> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/glossary.html
> ...
> *saddha [saddhaa]*:
> *Conviction*, faith. A confidence in the Buddha that gives one the willingness to put his teachings into practice. Conviction becomes unshakeable upon the attainment of stream-entry (see sotapanna).


Где тут знание?

----------

Zom (20.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Где тут знание?


Тут *доверие*, уверенность.

----------


## Zom

> В сутрах Будда дает, как правило, мирянам наставления о нравственности. Благородный восьмеричный путь в полном объеме - это уже путь отшельника.


Всё-таки нет. Есть сутта МН 117 - Маха-чаттарисака:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....117.than.html

Здесь Будда поясняет, что Благородный Восьмеричный Путь может быть и для мирянина, и для аскета. И практика мирской щедрости и мирской нравственности тут описывается как следование Благородному Восьмеричному Пути, охватывая при этом 5 из 8 факторов Пути. Последние 3 фактора (медитация) - это уже одинаково и для монаха и для мирянина.

Кроме того, Будда говорит, что среди его мирян-последователей и мирянок-последователей есть многие сотни анагаминов. А анагаминство - это полностью развитое сосредоточение, т.е. самый последний, 8 фактор Пути.

----------


## PampKin Head

о методах развития "религиозной веры" в Три Драгоценности:

Удана III.2
*Нанда сутта
Сутта о Нанде*
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/kn/ud/ud3-2.htm



> Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саваттхи, в парке Джеты, монастыре Анатхапиндики. В это время достопочтенный Нанда – брат Благословенного, сын его тети по матери – во всеуслышание сказал многим монахам: "Не удовлетворен я, друзья, святой жизнью. Не могу я вынести святой жизни. Оставлю я ученичество, вернусь к обычной жизни".
> 
> Некий монах пошел к Благословенному, и придя, сел сбоку. Сидя там, он сказал Благословенному: "Господин, достопочтенный Нанда – брат Благословенного, сын его тети по матери – во всеуслышание сказал многим монахам: "Не удовлетворен я, друзья, святой жизнью. Не могу я вынести святой жизни. Оставлю я ученичество, вернусь к обычной жизни".
> 
> Тогда Благословенный сказал этому монаху: "Пойди, монах, и моим именем позови Нанду, сказав: "Учитель зовет тебя, мой друг".
> 
> "Как скажете, господин", – ответил монах, и придя к достопочтенному Нанде, сказал: "Учитель зовет тебя, мой друг".
> 
> "Как скажете, мой друг", – ответил Нанда. Тогда он пошел к Благословенному, и придя и поклонившись, сел сбоку. Когда он сел, Благословенный спросил его: "Правда, что ты, Нанда, во всеуслышание сказал многим монахам: "Не удовлетворен я, друзья, святой жизнью. Не могу я вынести святой жизни. Оставлю я ученичество, вернусь к обычной жизни".
> ...

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да, случай с Нандой был хорошим для него способом взрастить веру в совершенство Трёх Драгоценностей.

Но в целом, конечно, случаи более приземлённые. Например с анагамином Читтой и его родственниками, когда они посчитали, будто у него перед смертью начала съезжать крыша, а он им объяснил, что просто беседует с невидимыми для них божествами ,) И тогда они ему поверили и попросили дать наставления. И наставления были такие - "Верьте в совершенство Будды, в совершенство Дхаммы и в совершенство Сангхи".

И в конце сутты - "посоветовав своим друзьям и родным утвердить веру в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе, и дав им наставление развивать щедрость - Читта домохозяин умер".

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.than.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

... И в конце сутты - "посоветовав своим друзьям и родным упрочить доверие к Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе, и дав им наставление развивать щедрость - Читта домохозяин умер".

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Всё-таки нет. Есть сутта МН 117 - Маха-чаттарисака:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....117.than.html
> 
> Здесь Будда поясняет, что Благородный Восьмеричный Путь может быть и для мирянина, и для аскета. И практика мирской щедрости и мирской нравственности тут описывается как следование Благородному Восьмеричному Пути, охватывая при этом 5 из 8 факторов Пути. Последние 3 фактора (медитация) - это уже одинаково и для монаха и для мирянина.


В этой сутре Будда обращается исключительно к монахам... И исходя из беглого просмотра сутры нет в ней указанного контекста.

----------


## PampKin Head

Показательная история смерти Анатхапиндики на тему: что давали и чего не давали мирянам...

----------


## Zom

> В этой сутре Будда обращается исключительно к монахам... И исходя из беглого просмотра сутры нет в ней указанного контекста.


Будда много где обращается к монахам, но не везде это означает, что это именно монашеская доктрина. Такой фактор, например, как Правильный Образ Жизни объясняется вполне по-мирски, как определённые виды работ и как определённый образ жизни:




> _Правильный образ жизни (Самма Аджива)_
> 
> Будда учит своих последователей избегать профессий и занятий, приносящих вред и страдания другим живым существам, или любую работу, ведущую к деградации внутренних качеств. Ученик же наоборот, должен зарабатывать на жизнь праведным, безвредным и миролюбивым способом.
> 
> Будда упоминает пять особых профессий, которые необходимо избегать:
> 1.  Деятельность, связанная с мясом (напр. мясник)
> 2.  Деятельность, связанная с ядами.
> 3.  Деятельность, связанная с оружием.
> 4.  Деятельность, связанная с работорговлей и проституцией.
> ...


И контекст в этой сутте такой тоже присутствует. Будда говорит о том что фактор Пути может быть двояким - либо с загрязнениями (т.е. у тех, кто живёт мирской жизнью), либо без загрязнений - кто нацелен уже на отбрасывание мирской жизни, т.е. в общем и целом это монах.

----------


## Ануруддха

Так, значит нет таки в сутре Маха-чаттарисака про мирян, да и какой смысл обращаться к монахам и рассказывать им про мирян. Уже не первый раз вижу приписывание или искажение смысла. Начинаю понимать ушедшего Tiop-а...

----------

Echo (21.11.2010), Styeba (21.11.2010), Vladiimir (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Так, значит нет таки в сутре про мирян, да и какой смысл обращаться к монахам и рассказывать им про мирян. Уже не первый раз вижу приписывание или искажение смысла. Начинаю понимать ушедшего Tiop-а...


Как же нет?

А это что:

И что такое Правильные Взгляды с загрязнениями, сопутствующие накоплению благих заслуг, ведущие к обретению [становления]? “Есть дары, есть подарки, есть пожертвования. Есть [каммические] результаты хороших или плохих дел. 

Простите, но если речь идёт о монахах, то зачем говорить в Правильных Взглядах о накоплении благих заслуг, о дарах, пожертвованиях? 

Вообще для меня странно слышать, что мол - Восьмеричный Путь - это для монахов. А миряне не имеют к этому никакого отношения. То что огромное число мирян стало сотапаннами (сота - поток, апанна - вступление; при том поток, согласно СН 55.5 есть ни что иное как Благородный Восьмеричный Путь) для вас ни о чём не говорит? Это самые обычные мирские люди, живущие Благородным Восьмеричным Путём. Или возьмём анагаминов-мирян - тех, кто практически полностью развил весь Путь. Тоже мирская жизнь, а не жизнь монаха.

Вот, например, как пишет Бхиккху Бодхи:

"В любом случае - монаха, монахини или мирянина - путь к Ниббане одинаков: это Благородный Восьмеричный Путь. Вне зависимости от личных обстоятельств, если человек искренне желает реализовать конечную цель Дхаммы, то он будет прилагать к этому все усилия, чтобы идти этим путём, так чтобы это лучшим образом осуществлялось в его нынешних условиях жизни. Как говорит сам Будда: "Не важно домохозяин, или же монах - я восхваляю того, кто правильно праткикует, а не неправильно" (SN XLV.24).

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...-essay_39.html

----------


## Ануруддха

А зачем быть умнее Будды и приписывать ему то, что он не говорил или что он что-то подразумевал (обращался к монаха но имел в виду мирян!)? Я то лично не против Восьмеричного пути мирянина. Но сводить Путь мирянина исключительно к Дане и нравственности и по заслугам получить возможность практиковать  в следующей жизни - это явное искажение Дхармы.

----------

Echo (21.11.2010), PampKin Head (21.11.2010), Sforza (20.11.2010), Styeba (21.11.2010), Won Soeng (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А зачем быть умнее Будды и приписывать ему то, что он не говорил или что он что-то подразумевал (обращался к монаха но имел в виду мирян!)?


Потому что нужно всё-таки быть умелым и в букве, и в духе. Если чего-то напрямую в суттах не написано, то это ещё не значит что этого нет и это неправильно. Есть ведь и другие сутты, которые раскрывают тот же вопрос, но с другой стороны. Для меня, например, совершенно очевидно, что в этой сутте речь идёт о двух видах практики Пути - мирской и монашеской. Первый вид, как говорится в сутте, "связан с загрязнениями" и ведёт "обретению" (получению благих каммических плодов и хороших перерождений). Это явно НЕ монашеское учение, потому что монахов в целом Будда обучал отбрасывать всё это и практиковать с целью достижения ниббаны. А мирян Будда наоборот не призывал к практике медитации - а учил более приземлённым, базовым вещам - как взращивание веры, щедрости, доброты; учил правильным взаимоотношениям (чего стоит только Сигаловада сутта), учил слушать Дхамму. Учил поддерживать монашескую Сангху.

Насчёт того, что мол только к этому всё сводится - я об этом не говорю, что *только* к этому. Но - судя по канону - в большей части именно к этому. И я не открою секрет, если скажу, что в Тхераваде путь мирянина и монаха достаточно сильно разделён. Это не моя мысль - об этом говорят и буддологи и буддийские учителя. Да, в последнее время с введением таких вещей как "ретриты для мирян", а также активной социальной работой монахов, "всё смешалось в доме Облонских". Но если смотреть в Канон - то разделение достаточно чёткое. Хотя и там говорится о том, что миряне _периодически_ практикуют осознанность - как минимум 1 такую сутту встречал. Опять-таки, утверждения самого Будды о том, что у него сотни мирян, достигших анагаминства, подтверждает то, что какие-то из мирян практиковали медитацию, ибо оно без медитации недостижимо. Но в целом, по Канону, медитация - прерогатива монахов.

----------


## Ануруддха

Это не умелое понимание сутры, это интерпретация сутры по своему усмотрению по каким-то свои критериям.

----------

PampKin Head (21.11.2010), Styeba (21.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

На основании чего вы так считаете? Объясните тогда умелое.

----------


## Ануруддха

Вот буквальное обращение Будды к монахам:
"_The Blessed One said: "Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness — is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions._"
И далее Будда указывает монахам на эти семь факторов. Нет никакого скрытого смысла или того что не нужно было говорить монахам. Смысл обращаться к одной аудитории, но при этом иметь в виду совершенно другую?

----------


## Zom

Во-первых, он не имел в виду _исключительно_ другую. Как я уже сказал, на мой взгляд, речь идёт и об одной аудитории (монахи), и о другой (миряне). А какой смысл упоминать о мирянах? Например такой смысл, чтобы монахи знали Дхамму и умели проповедовать её мирянам. Чтобы могли объяснить, что и они - миряне - могут идти Благородным Восьмеричным Путём.

----------


## Ануруддха

Т.е. здесь монахи не слушайте, это я для мирян говорю. Правда мирян здесь нет, но вдруг кто в будущем прочтет.

----------

Styeba (21.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Почему "не слушайте". Наоборот - слушайте, чтобы объяснить это мирянам. Будда же рассылал миссионеров. Недавно кидали ссылку (Виная) на то, что он разрешал монахам на Упосатху давать мирянам лекции по Дхамме. Естественно, что нужно знать о чём говорить аудитории (которая, кстати говоря, не-монашеская).

----------


## Ануруддха

Тогда Будда так бы и сказал - эту часть учения я даю вам, монахи, для мирян, чтобы вы правильно миссионерствовали. Будде ведь не сложно такое сказать и всем все понятно. Но в сутре такого нет.

----------


## Zom

Об этом не обязательно должно говориться в каждой сутте. Многие сутты содержат только самую суть, но не содержат какую-то дополнительную информацию. Даже наоборот, часто многие сутты вообще непонятно в каком контексте и для чего излагаются - если читать их в отрыве от Канона, т.е. "единично". И только при массовом прочтении - когда изучено много сутт - раскрывается общая картина, что эту самую часть учения, эту сутту следует помещать сюда-то, ей предшествуют такие-то практики, а после неё следует практиковать другое. Как например Бахия сутта - которую в отрыве от Канона можно подать в качестве доказательства, что вообще никакие практики не нужны, а просветление может случиться за одну секунду совершенно у любого человека. Ну не сказано в ней, что что-то вообще нужно - какой-то там Восьмеричный Путь и т.д. Просто сказано что вот надо услышать пару строк - и станешь архатом.

----------


## Нагфа

> Если вы не знаете - подавляющее количество правил Винаи было установлено Буддой, когда мирянам не нравилось то или иное поведение монахов, и они на них доносили. И Будда в этом случае утверждал очередные запрещающие для монахов правила.


Знаю, здесь Вы пожалуй правы. Просто хм.. такие сомнения кто где сколько пробудет наверно лучше направлять тем, кто является старшим над этими  монахами, а то выглядит как сплетни или злословие

----------


## Zom

> Знаю, здесь Вы пожалуй правы. Просто хм.. такие сомнения кто где сколько пробудет наверно лучше направлять тем, кто является старшим над этими монахами, а то выглядит как сплетни или злословие


И в третий раз я повторюсь - я ж не говорил ни о ком лично, а говорил об абстрактной ситуации, которая просто имеет место быть. А насчёт донесения на монахов - наверное в принципе иногда доносят настоятелю того или иного монастыря. А дальше вопрос решается уже внутри Сангхи, в соответствии с Винаей.

----------


## PampKin Head

А вот две истории о тех, кого курсы Гоенки вполне устраивали

http://ezotera.ariom.ru/2007/02/19/p...,1,goenka.html



> *С. Н. Гоенка «Прощай, Брат в Дхамме!»*
> 
> 19 февраля 2007. Разместил: Ciela
> 
> Говоря своим обычным мягким голосом, доктор Ом Пракаш повторил: "Это действительно необыкновенно. Я видел так много умирающих людей, но никогда не видал ничего подобного". Он имел в виду мою тетю и приемную мать Вами Деви. Ее болезнь и смерть были поистине необычайными; в возрасте семидесяти пяти лет, приблизительно за пятнадцать дней до смерти, она непринужденно беседовала с Иллайчи Деви и случайно заметила, что в течение нескольких месяцев чувствует постоянную боль в животе. Она была способна терпеть ее и сохранять невозмутимость, но мимоходом упомянула об этом.
> 
> Я сейчас же вызвал нашего доктора и своего близкого друга Ом Пракаша, ставшего неотъемлемой частью нашей семьи. Он осмотрел мою маму, затем отвел меня в сторону и сказал: "Вероятно, это рак печени; все признаки ясно указывают на такой диагноз, кроме одного факта: в подобном случае боль невыносима, и больной все время стонет и плачет. Ни один человек не мог выносить боль при таком раке целые месяцы и при этом никому о ней не упомянуть. Даже сейчас ваша мама чувствует себя так мирно. Мне нужно провести дальнейшие исследования".
> 
> Через два дня доктор Ом Пракаш пришел с полковником доктором Мин Сеином, хорошо известным врачом Рангуна. После осмотра мамы полковник сказал мне почти то же самое: "Все признаки вызывают мысль о далеко зашедшей стадии рака. Но пациентка так спокойна, так далека от страдания; трудно согласиться с тем, что она больна раком. Нам нужно будет провести дальнейшие исследования, прежде чем ставить диагноз".
> ...

----------

Kamal (06.02.2011), Джыш (21.11.2010)

----------


## Федор Ф

Эти примеры впечатляют и очень радуют. Но нужно раздичать: говорим ли мы об отдельных людях или о тенденции в целом. Конечно, все от человека зависит, от его каммы. Кому-то достаточно только намека на истину, чтобы достичь просветления (и такие случаи описаны в Каноне), а кто-то всю жизнь просидит в медитации без толку. Внутри любых учений есть достаточно продвинутые в духовном отношении люди.

Здесь же мы говорим о сохранении чистоты Дхаммы

----------


## PampKin Head

> Здесь же мы говорим о сохранении чистоты Дхаммы


Достижения людей не являются показателем чистоты учения, которое они практикуют?

----------


## Алексей Е

Интересно, а как сам Гоенка относится к критике своей системы? Не может же быть, что он ничего не слышал об этом.
Может какие-то интервью есть на эту тему?

----------


## Zom

Как Путин относится к критике своей системы? Не может же быть, что он ничего не слышал об этом )))

----------


## Федор Ф

> Достижения людей не являются показателем чистоты учения, которое они практикуют?


Каждый учитель, даже самый мудрый, вносит частичку своего субъективного понимания в учение. Так со временем Дхамму-то до неузнаваемости можно изменить. Будда говорил перед смертью, что кто бы ни учил Дхамме, его слова нужно тщательно сверять с тем, что говорил сам Будда. (DN 16)

----------

Zom (21.11.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

Вообще, может это и наивно, но хочется верить, что духовные Учителя, все-таки, более осознанные и личности, с устоявшимися моральными нормами поведения, в отличии от многих политиков, и на прямой вопрос могут дать прямой и честный ответ. Имея такой ответ, или отказ от ответа, уже можно было бы и представление более правильное составить.
 В любом случае, без такого ответа обсуждение будет не совсем корректным-объективным-полным, мне кажется.

----------


## Федор Ф

Добавлю к сказанному мной: Гоенка же не проповедует Дхамму, а использует ее для своей системы. В этом случае искажения неизбежны. Это и вызывает протест

----------


## Sforza

> Каждый учитель, даже самый мудрый, вносит частичку своего субъективного понимания в учение. Так со временем Дхамму-то до неузнаваемости можно изменить. Будда говорил перед смертью, что кто бы ни учил Дхамме, его слова нужно тщательно сверять с тем, что говорил сам Будда. (DN 16)


Порой Дхамму до неузнаваемости можно изменить,даже тщательно сверяясь с тем,что говорил Будда.Ибо каждый сверяющий вносит свою частичку понимания в учение.Никто не застрахован от того,чтобы "загнаться" в интерпретациях.Спросите у Зома. :Wink: Так было,так есть,и так будет всегда.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Добавлю: Гоенка же не проповедует Дхамму, а использует ее для своей системы. В этом случае искажения неизбежны. Это и вызывает протест


Сколько семинаров Гоенки вы посетили, чтобы делать такие выводы?Какие доводы у вас в пользу тезиса, что "Гоенка не проповедует Дхамму"?

Обоснуйте свою позицию.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Порой Дхамму до неузнаваемости можно изменить,даже тщательно сверяясь с тем,что говорил Будда.Ибо каждый сверяющий вносит свою частичку понимания в учение.Никто не застрахован от того,чтобы "загнаться" в интерпретациях.Спросите у Зома.Так было,так есть,и так будет всегда.


Одно дело, когда человек сам для себя неправильно что-то понимает, другое дело - когда он несет это людям

----------


## Sforza

> Одно дело, когда человек сам для себя неправильно что-то понимает, другое дело - когда он несет это людям


Дык  а я о чём по-вашему?))))В публичном пространстве(коим является виртуальный форум хотя бы) в любом случае без злого умысла можно выдать свои слова за истину,исходя из личного понимания.

----------


## Алексей Е

Если я правильно понял, критика сводится к упрощению Дхаммы на курсах, (или все-таки к методу медитации) в любом случае, за время существования этих курсов наверняка уже есть объяснение подхода от самого автора.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я так понимаю, что аргументов не будет?
> 
> Надо заметить, что это - местечковый наезд не только на Гоенку и то, что он делает, но и на У Ба Кхина, Леди Саяду...



Ну не надо уж так преувеличивать. Я не сужу о том, чего не знаю, я говорю лишь о том, что мне кажется очевидным. Впрочем, вы правы. Принимаю ваш упрек. Извините.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну не надо уж так преувеличивать. Я не сужу о том, чего не знаю, я говорю лишь о том, что мне кажется очевидным. Впрочем, вы правы. Принимаю ваш упрек. Извините.


Просто хочется понять, почему и на основании чего это вам очевидно...

Преувеличения нет: не думаю, что Гоенка авторски переработал и кардинально изменил методику подачи Дхаммы У Ба Кхина и Леди Саяду.

----------


## Zom

> Надо заметить, что это - местечковый наезд не только на Гоенку и то, что он делает, но и на У Ба Кхина, Леди Саяду...


Кстати у У Ба Кхина и Леди Саядо была иная система практики. Они не занимались "сканированием тела" как то у Гоенки. У них была классическая анапанасати - особенно у монахов Леди Саядо и Вебу Саядо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати у У Ба Кхина и Леди Саядо была иная система практики. Они не занимались "сканированием тела" как то у Гоенки. У них была классическая анапанасати - особенно у монахов Леди Саядо и Вебу Саядо.


Так и у Гоенки первые три дня анапанасати.
...
Какой то разговор с глухими.

----------


## Zom

Три дня - это ниочём. Анапанасати надо доводить до джхан. И на основе этого уже випассаны делать всякие.

Вот как наставлял своих учеников Вебу Саядо. Как видно, он говорил о несколько большем периоде, нежели 3 дня:




> Вебу Саядо иногда давал по пять или даже по десять лекций в день. В своих наставлениях он всегда подчёркивал семь основных моментов. Если бы Вебу Саядо дал бы 10 000 лекций, то он бы объяснил эти семь пунктов 10 000 раз. Он всегда упоминал об этом, даже если повторялся, снова и снова. Он объяснял Дхамму в очень простых терминах и понятиях, так чтобы даже простой человек мог понять о чём идёт речь, так что даже самые сложные вещи становились простыми.
> 
> Эти семь пунктов таковы:
> 
> 1. Достичь вершин в практике можно исключительно в том случае, если практикуется идеальная нравственность.
> 2. В практике даны (щедрости) играют крайне важную роль намерение и мотивация.
> 3. Веруя в закон каммы, всегда следует действовать с честным умом.
> 4. Не следует желать какого-либо непостоянного счастья - человеческого или небесного - только ниббаны.
> 5. Благодаря появлению в мире Будды мы можем в совершенстве практиковать правильное поведение и мудрость, и таким образом получить огромную пользу.
> ...

----------


## Zom

А почему бы не пообучать анапанасати, скажем, 1 день? Или все 10? Плюс, насколько я знаю, Гоенка советует и дальше - вне этого ретрита - практиковать именно так - чуть-чуть анапанасати, а потом сканирования.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Просто хочется понять, почему и на основании чего это вам очевидно...
> 
> Преувеличения нет: не думаю, что Гоенка авторски переработал и кардинально изменил методику подачи Дхаммы У Ба Кхина и Леди Саяду.


Очевидным мне кажется то, что надо осторожно относиться к современным методикам, сверяя каждое новшество с первоисточниками. Мои рассуждения - это сомнения, а не утверждения. Критиковать же конкретные методики и конкретных учителей не входило в мои намерения. И права у меня такого нет, это верно. Если мои рассуждения выглядели, как критика, то я принес уже свои извинения по этому поводу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А почему бы не пообучать анапанасати, скажем, 1 день? Или все 10? Плюс, насколько я знаю, Гоенка советует и дальше - вне этого ретрита - практиковать именно так - чуть-чуть анапанасати, а потом сканирования.


Не вопрос: 300 дней анапанасати, потом - 700 дней ведана-випассаны. Какие проблемы?

Или 6 лет анапанасати + 14 лет випассаны.

----------


## Аминадав

> Преувеличения нет: не думаю, что Гоенка авторски переработал и кардинально изменил методику подачи Дхаммы У Ба Кхина и Леди Саяду.


Я бы скорее сказал, что он сузил арсенал методов и создал более жесткую ("практиковать только это и это") систему по сравнению со своими предшественниками.

Даже по названиям книг Леди Саядо можно понять, в чем ключевое отличие его учения от учения Гоенки:
http://www.aimwell.org/Books/Ledi/ledi.html

ПС Не все, кто в чем-то критикует систему С.Н. Гоенки в этой теме, не знакомы с ней на практике.

----------


## Топпер

Т.к. из обсуждения *метдодик* Гоенки тема скатывается на обсуждения конкретных людей и общин, она закрывается.

----------

